# Whistle Bottling Company



## bottle-bud (Jan 14, 2020)

Even though my passion these days is collecting St. Louis marked bottles, on occasion I will acquire a bottle that appeals to me. This Whistle bottle did just that, I like the fact that it has a square base to it and has a nice color. This bottle is from the Whistle Bottling Co. of Granite City, Illinois and has a base mark of CH 196. From what I gather this is bottle made by  Graham Glass Co. at the Checotah, Oklahoma plant.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 14, 2020)

There's a huge variety of Whistle bottles out there. I like the aqua color of this one. I have three Whistle bottles myself.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 14, 2020)

Nice looking bottle. The shape and color are very appealing and I can see why you picked it up.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Jan 14, 2020)

That sure looks like a C C (Coca Cola) Soda bottle.
Nice find !


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 15, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> There's a huge variety of Whistle bottles out there. I like the aqua color of this one. I have three Whistle bottles myself.



I also have three, and all different.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 15, 2020)

That's one fine looking soda!


----------

